# Can you be a Muslim Satanist?



## rectifryer (Apr 7, 2012)

I was wondering this the other day. Its like certain religions require you to believe most of the premises of another religion, and since Islam shares alot with Christianity in this regard, I was wondering if there are those that have taken to "the other side" via the vein of Islam?

Discuss.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes. 

The "Devil" of Islam is called Iblis, and some folks find "him" worthy of worship.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2012)

Evil tends to be represented in every religion. It exists in the world and it would seem silly to represent all that is holy and good without recognising the bad. Some people go to religion for moral guidance, and that means acknowledging evil is necessary.

As such, where these religions deify evil there will no doubt be people who see these beings as worthy of worship also. These people may believe in a God, but question their motives and so look to alternatives within that religion.

Also, Iblis is a badass name.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought we americans were the great satans of islam?


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 7, 2012)

/thread as far as I am concerned. You guys have enlightened me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 7, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> I thought we americans were the great satans of islam?



Damn beat me to it. I was gonna say Americans. 

Honestly I have no clue, but from talking with known Satanists on this site, I don't think so. Reason being is that Satanists (like LaVayan satanists) are pretty much atheists, but recognize the human need for rituals and the like, so they partake in them. But I've yet to meet a Satanist that ACTUALLY believes in satan, or any other deity for that matter.


----------



## Taha-Nasser (Apr 7, 2012)

No, you cant be a Muslim satanist. Why? Because....

The word 'Islam' in Arabic means peace and submission. The peace refers to that within each person and between human beings (and actually also between man and all other creation), whereas submission refers to the destruction of the ego in submission to the being that originated the Universe. In Islam, this being characterises himself in many ways, but one of the key ways is as 'Nur' or light.

With regards Satan, known as 'shaytan' in Arabic - he is mentioned in the Qur'an as a being from among the Jinn (Arabic word which can include a wide array of things from certain bacteria to certain types of human beings, and also potentially other species of creation which are not known to us), and not from among the Angels as Christian mythology surmises, since Angels are believed to be incapable of rebelling against God. However, whilst this being is referred to as a single entity his only real trait is the absence of light or divinity and according to Islam he exists within the nature of all men, dissuading them from the 'straight path', in other words the path of peace and submission to God. When a person reaches the very height of rebellion under the influence of this intrinsic Satan, he is labelled in the Qur'an as Iblis. Thus Iblis and Satan are actually two different entities, one being the intrinsic rebelliousness that all human beings have turning them away from peace and submission, the other (Iblis) being an actual individual who has reached the pinnacle of evil.

Thus according to Islam, evil (ie. darkness, misguidance, satanic things etc) are simply the absence of light and so it would be difficult for a person who understood these teachings to try and worship something that was simply the absence of something else. In a sense, any person not submitting themselves to God and creating peace is actually worshipping their own internal Satan or ego, but it is not possible from an Islamic point of view to worship Satan since he is not an external permeating entity like light.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2012)

Taha-Nasser said:


> In a sense, any person not submitting themselves to God and creating peace is actually worshipping their own internal Satan or ego, but it is not possible from an Islamic point of view to worship Satan since he is not an external permeating entity like light.


 
Huh. That's really interesting. It actually sounds startlingly similar to some of the concepts behind LaVeyan Satanism.

Semirelated, but if you want to read up on something interesting that often gets unfairly branded as "satanism" in the middle east, read up about the beliefs of the Yazidi of northern Iraq.

The nutshell is they believe that after God created the world, he left it in the care of seven holy beings, chief amongst which was Malek Taus, who is also known as Shaytan, which as was pointed out is the Muslim word for Satan. His story is also similar to the biblical Satan, though instead of rebelling against God, the Yazidis revere him for rebelling against Adam and don't see him as an evil figure at all.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn't know there was a difference between a christian satanist, a jewish satanist, and a muslim satanist. 
If I'm right, it would all be based around the same concept of what is considered satan. The Torah, the Bible, and the Qur'an are both nearly the same in their explanation of evil's creation (correct me if I'm wrong.). So really, there is no such thing as a "Muslim Satanist".
If you're a satanist, you're a satanist.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2012)

Taha-Nasser said:


> No, you cant be a Muslim satanist. Why? Because....
> 
> The word 'Islam' in Arabic means peace and submission. The peace refers to that within each person and between human beings (and actually also between man and all other creation), whereas submission refers to the destruction of the ego in submission to the being that originated the Universe. In Islam, this being characterises himself in many ways, but one of the key ways is as 'Nur' or light.
> 
> ...


You just blew my mind.


----------



## areyna21 (Apr 8, 2012)

This made for a very interesting read it's nice to here people discuss things that may be touchy with respect to one another.


----------



## Dan (Apr 8, 2012)

areyna21 said:


> This made for a very interesting read it's nice to here people discuss things that may be touchy with respect to one another.



I think most of us here are pretty open minded so we can share our religious knowledge and feelings in an environment where we know none of us are going to get penalised for it. Which is awesome IMHO. 








I also like to think of this forum like a religious entity. Chris created it and buggered off, we have a group of disciples (mods) constantly preaching the rules.....









.....and Stealth is Satan


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 8, 2012)

^ we have a few "demons" that try to continue on in Stealth's work, but I think he has it well in hand on his own. 

While there may be a couple of subjects that will cause us to go apeshit at each other, on the whole I pretty much see the forum on the whole as cool and laid back.


----------



## Taha-Nasser (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## matt ritti (Apr 8, 2012)

re grand moff tim:
as i understand it, i believe the only surviving sect (maybe i'm wrong) of gnosticism is in that area

as gnosticism has tended to be demonized throughout history,i was wondering if this sect would be the Yazidi(sp)?
m.r.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

You can't be a Christian Satanist..or a Jewish Satanist..a Wiccan Satanist or anything of the sort. Satanism makes you your own god, and as an Atheist religion, rules out all supernatural higher powers. "Theistic Satanists", or devil worshippers, are seen as "inverted Christians", thus aren't Satanists


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2012)

???

Who cares? You can be whatever you want and call it whatever you want. Other folks just might not agree. But with religion that seems to come w the territory no matter what you choose.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> ???
> 
> Who cares? You can be whatever you want and call it whatever you want. Other folks just might not agree. But with religion that seems to come w the territory no matter what you choose.



I agree to an extent. If you have a religion with pretty certain guidelines..you can alter it and label it the same thing, but it just isn't. That's the issue I have with so many Crosstitutes who call themselves Christian, yet seemed to have created their own version of the rules to suit their needs.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You can't be a Christian Satanist..or a Jewish Satanist..a Wiccan Satanist or anything of the sort. Satanism makes you your own god, and as an Atheist religion, rules out all supernatural higher powers. "Theistic Satanists", or devil worshippers, are seen as "inverted Christians", thus aren't Satanists


If I were to reform my original question in light of this, it would be to ask if there are "inverted Muslims".

One must ask one's self, how is a religion truly atheist if _you_ are the god?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2012)

Bc man is not god. You are god in the sense that there is no power above your will. Not literal.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> If I were to reform my original question in light of this, it would be to ask if there are "inverted Muslims".
> 
> One must ask one's self, how is a religion truly atheist if _you_ are the god?



Atheist in terms of a "supernatural higher power"..since we don't believe one exists, we are Atheist. We're our own gods..but we use the term in a more realistic sense.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree with Drak, there are no muslim satanists, as there are no muslim christians either, it's a completely different philosophy (I would not call satanism a religion, just as atheism is not one either).

It was enlightening to hear about the muslim concept of evil, as a western atheist one usually gets threatened with the christian hell, so that part of islam mostly eludes me. It is very similar to the christian of course, but yet slightly different.
Techno is soo Paul


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Apr 8, 2012)

Here we go again...


Just worship who you want and stop arguing over whats write and wrong...you could worship a cheeseburger for all I care.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 8, 2012)

Just noting that there are always those who argue that a religion does or does not stand for a particular thing. I appreciate the view that Islam is a religion of peace, just as most others are by what they say, and I also acknowledge that defending the faith of Islam by calling for the death of Rushdie wasn't universally denounced by Muslims. 

Similarly, just as Lucifer means the devil to most Christians, but isn't really Scriptural, Islam also has its traditions which aren't Koranic. 

Actions speak louder than words, and so it's worthwhile to examine actual practices, rather than what is just strictly orthodox.

----

BTW, TN, nice to see you taking part in the discussion here at SevenString.org. Hopefully you'll contribute in other places beyond this one issue in the Political and Current Events forum.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> Just worship who you want and stop arguing over whats write and wrong...you could worship a cheeseburger for all I care.





And you came in here just to say that? If you see what is written, everyone has kept an extremely civil tone, and I have personally benefited from different perspectives

Have you even read the thread? No one is sending someone else to hell (or any equivalent), a member asked a question, and we are doing our best to reason out an answer.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 8, 2012)

Explorer said:


> I also acknowledge that defending the faith of Islam by calling for the death of Rushdie wasn't universally denounced by Muslims.



Moderates of any religion are unfortunately often excusing the behaviour of extremists through silence

Related: what is the practical view of hell in islam anyway? I know they have a heaven, but what happens to the kafir after death?


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 8, 2012)

Jakke said:


> And you came in here just to say that? If you see what is written, everyone has kept an extremely civil tone, and I have personally benefited from different perspectives
> 
> Have you even read the thread? No one is sending someone else to hell (or any equivalent), a member asked a question, and we are doing our best to reason out an answer.



This, if anything I said was taken as a critisism, I apologize. I merely want to learn about things I have no bearing in.

Now I know Satanism uses the term god as a metaphor that there is simply nothing above us. I knew Satanism itself had less to do with the actual Satan and more with the individual but its good to get it spelled out. 

Also, the Iblis is an extremely intriguing concept. Thats intense. 

IThis thread has been fufilling.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 8, 2012)

matt ritti said:


> re grand moff tim:
> as i understand it, i believe the only surviving sect (maybe i'm wrong) of gnosticism is in that area
> 
> as gnosticism has tended to be demonized throughout history,i was wondering if this sect would be the Yazidi(sp)?
> m.r.


 

Nah, Yazidism is a branch of Yazdanism, and is sortof a blend of traditional Kurdish beliefs, Zoroastrianism, and Islamic Sufi doctrine. It's a completely separate thing from Gnosticism, which in and of itself is interesting to read about.


----------



## matt ritti (Apr 8, 2012)

re:grand moff tim,
thanks for the info,this whole thread has been great.
also,great post by taha-nasser.
thanks,all 
m.r.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 8, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Moderates of any religion are unfortunately often excusing the behaviour of extremists through silence
> 
> Related: what is the practical view of hell in islam anyway? I know they have a heaven, but what happens to the kafir after death?



It honestly varies, a lot of the theological aspects of things stated in the Quran are open to interpretation. I know people who have a rather traditional view of hell as a place of pain and suffering, but my cousin who is very religious and prays five times a day (granted a lot of my cousins do) put it to me interestingly.

His words were to the effect of; if Islam represents a submission to God, and the reward for being steadfast in submission (both in belief and good actions) is a closeness with God, then punishment would surely be a state of being _away_ from God, and that would be a suffering in and of itself, if one is aware of God and is not near.


Also, people can say what they want about Islam, but as an apostate who was once observant I'll say I don't think I'll ever feel such a beautiful feeling of brotherhood again, and that saddens me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 10, 2012)

This thread warms my heart. 

Also glad to see a new poster who's kicking ass.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 22, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You can't be a Christian Satanist..or a Jewish Satanist..a Wiccan Satanist or anything of the sort. Satanism makes you your own god, and as an Atheist religion, rules out all supernatural higher powers. "Theistic Satanists", or devil worshippers, are seen as "inverted Christians", thus aren't Satanists



I'd have thought people worsjping the devil, whose amon many other names is called Satan in some writings, woudld fit the bill for being called Satanist.

Bsides, as the devil is defined as the opponent of god in christian mythology, worshiping him is de facto accepting the existence of god, also.

Imho "Satanists that worship themselves" sounds a lot like "sect leaders out to get free girls". Kaked chicks offering themselves to the glorious leader for _purification ritual_ ? Hell yes.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 22, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I'd have thought people worsjping the devil, whose amon many other names is called Satan in some writings, woudld fit the bill for being called Satanist.
> 
> Bsides, as the devil is defined as the opponent of god in christian mythology, worshiping him is de facto accepting the existence of god, also.
> 
> Imho "Satanists that worship themselves" sounds a lot like "sect leaders out to get free girls". Kaked chicks offering themselves to the glorious leader for _purification ritual_ ? Hell yes.



There is a distinction between LeVeyan satanist and theistic satanism. LeVeyan satanists are those that are basically atheists, but with rituals, they are the ones that worskip "themselves" (as if a human has to worship something). 
Theistic satanists are the satanists that worship the devil in a real sense, they buy everything in the bible, and have gone with the other guy.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 22, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> I'd have thought people worsjping the devil, whose amon many other names is called Satan in some writings, woudld fit the bill for being called Satanist.
> 
> Bsides, as the devil is defined as the opponent of god in christian mythology, worshiping him is de facto accepting the existence of god, also.
> 
> Imho "Satanists that worship themselves" sounds a lot like "sect leaders out to get free girls". Kaked chicks offering themselves to the glorious leader for _purification ritual_ ? Hell yes.



It's no "worshiping" yourself as it is making your "universe" about you. Instead of relying on magic beings to make influence in your life you do it yourself..and since doing so and enjoying the things most Christians see as "demonic", the term Satanism is used


----------



## Xaios (Apr 23, 2012)

Interestingly enough, Messianic Judaism is a thing. My cousin is one, in fact.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 24, 2012)

@Xaios - I find it fascinating that the only way to accept Jesus as the Messiah is to toss out the actual Jewish prophecies about the Jewish Messiah. Messianic Judaism is interesting for the amount of apologetics involved in attempting to reconcile those prophecies with Jesus' ultimate non-fulfillment of said prophecies. There have been false Jewish messiahs before Jesus, and false Jewish Messiahs after him....


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 24, 2012)

I have zero to contribute here, other than to say this thread is awesome. I like the fact the I can log onto my guitar forum and read a philosophical debate and learn so much about religions. Too cool.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 24, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> I have zero to contribute here, other than to say this thread is awesome. I like the fact the I can log onto my guitar forum and read a philosophical debate and learn so much about religions. Too cool.


 

^This. And without anyone saying anything bad about other religions is just not usual in this place we call 'Internet' . This will keep me posting in this community for a while longer, again (not like I was about to leave anyway).

What to me is somewhat funny is that since I think this is a metal forum in general (not everyone necessarily, just mosly) and so many people put a stigma on any metal listener being a stupid piece of junk trying to be 'badass' (at least this is how I feel sometimes). And yet this is the way things are talked about. Just  you SSO


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2012)

First of all, I want to thank everyone here for keeping things civil - this is, up to now, the best religious themed thread we had here since I joined. Also extra kudos for Tahar-Nassar, new member appearance LIKE A SIR! 



Andromalia said:


> I'd have thought people worsjping the devil, whose amon many other names is called Satan in some writings, woudld fit the bill for being called Satanist.
> 
> Bsides, as the devil is defined as the opponent of god in christian mythology, worshiping him is de facto accepting the existence of god, also.
> 
> Imho "Satanists that worship themselves" sounds a lot like "sect leaders out to get free girls". Kaked chicks offering themselves to the glorious leader for _purification ritual_ ? Hell yes.



As some said already - nowadays "Satanists" refer mostly to Laveian Satanism, which is simply Atheism - but LaVey created a bigger concept behind everything of it. I actually really enjoyed reading his "Satanic Bible" as, frankly spoken, my personal views really fit the bill of almost everything he said. But, I am too much of an heretic to submit myself to any doctrine, so here I stand alone again... 

But back to modern Satanism: In it, "God" does not stand for "God" as in the theistic view, as the higher supernatural spirit, but as a metapher for "religion" and the church itself. And as one could already guess: "Satan" does not stand for the "Devil", but for beeing AGAINST church, beeing against religion. Satan means more like "I don't devote my life to anyfictional higher beeing or the church, I devote my life only to myself and the ones I really love (instead of wasting my precious love to the ones that don't deserve it or do not even want it)" - like the opposite to "love thy neighbour / love everyone" etc.. 

In modern Satanism, the complete metaphers as Satan, rituals, and what have you, have more of an aesthetic purpose. "Aesthetics" actually have a really big meaning in modern Satanism. I can't recall every detail (as its been years since I read that book), but there actually was a whole chapter (or "law"?) about self-deception, that one should not let himself resort to self-deceit (as in "religion", "church"..you get the point I guess), but only if its for your own personal entertainment, beeing totally aware of that it is fake, knwoing all facts. Because then its not self-deceit.

What I really liked, was, that it actually came down to the essence of "Don't be dumb. Don't eat everything you've been fed with. Question everything. But if you KNOW, don't be pretentious and don't shove it down others' throats, don't be arrogant about your knowledge. Always remember that you also had to learn first."

Adn that's actually something I can really approve.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 24, 2012)

Explorer said:


> @Xaios - I find it fascinating that the only way to accept Jesus as the Messiah is to toss out the actual Jewish prophecies about the Jewish Messiah. Messianic Judaism is interesting for the amount of apologetics involved in attempting to reconcile those prophecies with Jesus' ultimate non-fulfillment of said prophecies. There have been false Jewish messiahs before Jesus, and false Jewish Messiahs after him....



Eh, I don't claim to know a lot about Messianic Judaism myself, I've never really researched it. I just know it's out there. 

Interestingly though, he was actually raised as a Catholic. Then when he rejected Catholicism, he adopted Messianic Judaism.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (May 2, 2012)

Reason being is that Satanists (like LaVayan satanists) are pretty much atheists, but recognize the human need for rituals and the like, so they partake in them. [/QUOTE]

Not to be a fuck, but LaVeyan satanists aren't atheistic. they simply believe that their higher power is within them, i.e. individualism. they teach that in addition to self-control and vindication (eye for eye).http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaVeyan_Satanism#cite_note-15 *
*


----------



## Jakke (May 2, 2012)

Whitechapel7 said:


> Reason being is that Satanists (like LaVayan satanists) are pretty much atheists, but recognize the human need for rituals and the like, so they partake in them.



And what does atheist mean? It means "without god", LeVeyan satanists do not believe in any gods, ergo, they are atheists. You can still believe in the supernatural (as many LeVeyans do) and still be an atheist.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 2, 2012)

i don't care for any of the labels of faith, or non-faith, i'ma person, going about living my life as i see fit, free of rules of faith, or holy text. i don't care for other worlds, other dimensions, planes of existance, or the esxistance of deities, spirits, ghosts, what have you.

we are here but once on this world and i plan on lviing it as best i can.

that's my view and i'm sticking to it


----------



## ilyti (May 4, 2012)

petereanima said:


> As some said already - nowadays "Satanists" refer mostly to Laveian Satanism, which is simply Atheism - but LaVey created a bigger concept behind everything of it. I actually really enjoyed reading his "Satanic Bible" as,* frankly spoken, my personal views really fit the bill of almost everything he said. But, I am too much of an heretic to submit myself to any doctrine, so here I stand alone again...*
> 
> But back to modern Satanism: In it, "God" does not stand for "God" as in the theistic view, as the higher supernatural spirit, but as a metapher for "religion" and the church itself. And as one could already guess: "Satan" does not stand for the "Devil", but for beeing AGAINST church, beeing against religion. Satan means more like *"I don't devote my life to anyfictional higher beeing or the church, I devote my life only to myself and the ones I really love (instead of wasting my precious love to the ones that don't deserve it or do not even want it)" *- like the opposite to "love thy neighbour / love everyone" etc..
> 
> ...



To be honest, LeVeyan Satanism seems to reflect the worldview and personal practice of a HUGE number of people in the Western world, no matter what religion they do/do not belong to. It's kind of weird, actually. That even if someone would know nothing of this faith/philosophy, they still buy into most of the teachings "I put myself and my family first above anything else." But the concept of helping others from a purely altruistic motive is entirely lacking. My question is, why _wouldn't_ you preach to your friends about Satanic faith/philosophy if it's done something to help you in your life? Again, that's putting oneself first, not trying to help anyone, probably because you don't want to put yourself in a position where you could be ridiculed/persecuted. There honestly doesn't seem to be much to LaVeyan Satanism besides acknowledging on a psychological level that we as humans are inherently selfish, and we may as well just encourage that nature in ourselves.


----------



## soliloquy (May 4, 2012)

no, you cant be a muslim AND a satinist in the same breath. why? because islam says that 'there is no god but allah...' basically saying that there is no equal to allah. to even consider allah being equal to anyone/thing, or to even associate allah with a family member or any human characteristics is considered 'shirk'. 

shirk is one of the greatest sins in islam (if not, then the greatest sin). with that being said, if you are to commit shirk, (ie, worship anyone but allah, ie, satan), then you by default are not muslim. 

however, one shouldn't say that satan doesn't exist either if they are muslims. to deny the existence of satan makes you a bit ignorant (according to islam at least) in the sense that you're not looking at the whole picture. 

yes, you CAN be a satanist. yes, you CAN be a muslim. no, you can not be both at the same time. 

now, if you want to be a satanist, you can follow the satan depicted in christianity, or islam, or jeudaism, as they all are depicted slightly differently.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 20, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nah, Yazidism is a branch of Yazdanism, and is sortof a blend of traditional Kurdish beliefs, Zoroastrianism, and Islamic Sufi doctrine. It's a completely separate thing from Gnosticism, which in and of itself is interesting to read about.



What? You mean they're not Christian like the U.S. Religious Right claims? You mean non-Christians are being persecuted? Can't be. You're obviously a bigoted, anti-Christian. There's no way that U.S. Christians could be ignorant and spreading misinformation to benefit their cause.

<sarcasm> ... </sarcasm> for the  impaired.

EDIT: For the "relevance to current events impaired" and/or "I can't stand anybody pointing out how ignorance the vocal majority of Christians (whether they're an actual majority to not)" crowds, The Yazdis are in the news again and the arrogance from ignorance crowd is using them as a tool, so IMHO, this necrobump is valid, especially since there are only two threads where Yazdis are mentioned in the entire forum.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 20, 2014)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's no "worshiping" yourself as it is making your "universe" about you. Instead of relying on magic beings to make influence in your life you do it yourself..and since doing so and enjoying the things most Christians see as "demonic", the term Satanism is used


 
Related, LaVeyan Satanism has sounded a lot like hedonism to me. That is to say following pleasure above all. Hedonism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Upon further reading it appears that LaVey's ideas were heavily rooted in Epicurian Hedonism...


----------



## Explorer (Aug 20, 2014)

WTF...! Necrobump!

My first thought on seeing this, and then reading through the first page, was that I'm amused when the Ayatollah Khomeini has declared America to be the great Satan, and then some guy (two posts only on SS.org, and both in this topic to educate us) tells us that the Ayatollah doesn't know shit about Islam because the Ayatollah is making such a declaration. 

I liked the other iteration of this idea here on SS.org, that there isn't really anyone who is part of the Tea Party, and that "Tea Party" is a lazy term... even though there are so many who actually declared themselves as being members of and allied with the Tea Party. WTF?

I dunno. Maybe it's the same logic which leads folks to argue that no one is really gay, and that reparative therapy works....


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 20, 2014)

hail iblis \m/


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 20, 2014)

I remain firmly rooted in my stance that Satanism is a completely separate philosophy (as opposed to theology) and the notion that there's such a thing as a muslim satanist is offensive to both muslims and satanists.


----------



## Overtone (Aug 20, 2014)

They only eat pork poached in alcohol.


----------



## asher (Aug 20, 2014)

Overtone said:


> They only eat pork poached in alcohol.



Sign me up!


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I remain firmly rooted in my stance that Satanism is a completely separate philosophy (as opposed to theology) and the notion that there's such a thing as a muslim satanist is offensive to both muslims and satanists.



And again, I'm amused that someone feels Ayatollah Khomeini was offensive to so many of his Muslim followers. 

Why didn't they point out how Khomeini was so wrong to go there? 

I suspect it's because you're wrong about how a lot of Muslims feel about Shaytan, or arguing that Islam doesn't have evil genies in their holy book. If any one of us can look up "islam devil" and find a wealth of sources which talk about current practice and belief, that means that belief is out there to be found and observed. Just because one person feels that such belief and mythology is wrong doesn't mean that it doesn't exist, and just because one person feels that such offends their personal beliefs about a given religion and the beliefs of other followers also doesn't do anything to stop the existence of what offends them about those other followers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 21, 2014)

Overtone said:


> They only eat pork poached in alcohol.



RUM HAM!


----------

